# Nissan skyline 33/34 strut brace



## Jay1 (Aug 4, 2016)

I am looking for a 33/34 Front Strut Bar/Brace for the Nissan Skyline R33/34.
Thanks


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Did you get what you needed?
If not I have this R33/34 GTR strut brace available:-


----------



## Jay1 (Aug 4, 2016)

Was looking for a aftermarket one. 
thanks anyway


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

Jay1 said:


> Was looking for a aftermarket one.
> thanks anyway


Thanks for answering.


----------

